# Kann man Wasserschlangen (Aale) essen?



## Rheinspezie (12. April 2020)

Moin zusammen,

in den nächsten Wochen läuft die Aalsaison an , manche Gewässer klappen jetzt schon gut, wie man so liest.

Ich fange meistens Aale bis max. 80cm , eher deutlich kleiner.

Aber ein See, den ich beangeln möchte, hat schon Meterfische gebracht ( bei Kollegen ) und ein 85+90er Aal ist dort gar nicht sooo selten. 

Ich frage, weil ich die Aale im See , die praktisch immer deutlich über Maß sind, mit mehreren Tauwürmern beangel , mit dem Anhieb warten muss und die Aale praktisch immer

geschluckt haben.

*Was mache ich, wenn der "armdicke" Aal bei mir im Eimer liegt , sind solche Wasserschlangen gut essbar ?*

Und wie ggf. bereitet man die "Ofenrohre" am Besten zu ?

Grüße, R.S.


----------



## Waller Michel (12. April 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> in den nächsten Wochen läuft die Aalsaison an , manche Gewässer klappen jetzt schon gut, wie man so liest.
> 
> ...


Wenn die armdick sind  sind es vielleicht Boas ?


----------



## Pescador (12. April 2020)

Herrlich! Z.B geräuchert oder gebraten ...
Aale aus einem See zu entnehmen, wie in deinem Fall, hätte ich keine Bedenken. Weder aus kulinarischer, noch aus Sicht des Artenschutzes.
Was ich hingegen überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, sind der bedenkenlose Fang und der Verzehr von Aalen in Flüssen, insbesondere dem Rhein. Ich beobachte dies leider ständig.


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Pescador schrieb:


> Aale aus einem See zu entnehmen



Ein Freund hatte mal beim Wallerangeln im Altmühlsee nen dicken Meteraal gefangen.

Der war seiner Aussage nach kulinarisch ne Niete.

In einem See mit guter Wassergüte kann das natürlich ganz anders sein.



Pescador schrieb:


> der bedenkenlose Fang und der Verzehr von Aalen in Flüssen



Kann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen wenig empfehlenswert sein und wenn die Flüsse in Nord- oder Ostsee entwässern auch aus ökologischer Sicht  nicht ganz optimal.

Aber da wären eher die Behörden oder Bewirtschafter gefordert als die einzelnen Angler.


----------



## Pescador (12. April 2020)

@fishhawk , ich meine auch Seen und keine schlammigen Tümpel. 

Beim Schutz aussterbender Arten ist ebenso der einzelne Angler gefordert !


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Pescador schrieb:


> Beim Schutz aussterbender Arten ist ebenso der einzelne Angler gefordert !



Stimmt schon, aber ohne Regelungen der Behörden oder Bewirtschafter wird das wohl trotzdem nichts werden.

Brauchst bloß mal schauen wo überall in DE Aale besetzt werden, ohne eine Chance jemals die Sargasso-See zu erreichen.

Dort macht es für einzelne Angler schon Sinn, den Aal lieber in die Räuchertonne zu stecken als ihn wieder schwimmen zu lassen.


----------



## thanatos (12. April 2020)

naja Räuchertonne ist in der Größe nicht so einfach wie normale Pfund - Aale
ein Bekannter von mir trennt sie am Rücken nochmals auf um den Geschmack 
richtig durchzukriegen , Temperatur 70 °C  für einige Stunden


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,

hab seit meiner Hochzeit keine Aale mehr geangelt/gegessen, da meine Frau ne Phobie hat. Silberhochzeit ist schon vorbei. 

Aber der Begriff "Spaltaal" ist mir irgendwo im Gedächtnis geblieben.


----------



## Pescador (12. April 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aber ein See, den ich beangeln möchte, hat schon Meterfische gebracht ( bei Kollegen ) und ein 85+90er Aal ist dort gar nicht sooo selten.


Also wir befischen eine 6ha Kiesgrube am Niederrhein mit sehr guter Wasserqualität. beim Ansitz sind immer Bisse von kapitalen Aalen möglich. Und, tolle Speisequalität!


----------



## Blueser (12. April 2020)

Eure Probleme möchte ich haben .
Wäre froh, mal einen größer als 60 zu erwischen. Alles total überangelt hier ...


----------



## Pescador (12. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber ohne Regelungen der Behörden oder Bewirtschafter wird das wohl trotzdem nichts werden.
> 
> Brauchst bloß mal schauen wo überall in DE Aale besetzt werden, ohne eine Chance jemals die Sargasso-See zu erreichen.


Wir sind hier am Niederrhein bei Düsseldorf und der Aal könnte problemlos das Meer erreichen, wenn er nicht von hunderten Anglern belagert würde, die es gezielt auf Aal abgesehen haben ...


----------



## Pescador (12. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Eure Probleme möchte ich haben .
> Wäre froh, mal einen größer als 60 zu erwischen. Alles total überangelt hier ...


Naja, unsere See-Aale wurden einst jahrelang besetzt. Da sie jedoch nicht abwandern können fressen sie sich aus Langeweile dick und fett. Alt und kapital werden sie, weil die meisten Angler mit Mais und Boilies auf andere Zielfische gehen ...


----------



## phobos (12. April 2020)

Mittlerweile werden bei mir alle Aale so ab 80cm zu Aal unagi verarbeitet. Geräuchert sind die mir meist zu fett aber so eine echte delikatesse


----------



## Pescador (12. April 2020)

Genau. Fett und geräuchert. 
Aber da geht natürlich wirklich nur ein kleines Stück. Halt für den Geschmack!
Und ein Schnaps muss dabei!


----------



## ollidi (12. April 2020)

Irgendwo habe ich mal etwas gelesen, daß man so dicke Aale als "Spaltaal" räuchern kann.
Dazu werden die vom Rücken her längs aufgeschnitten und über diesen Schnitt ausgenommen. Die Bauchhaut bleibt zusammen.
Dadurch kommt beim Räuchern der Rauch gut in das Fleisch.
Hier mal ein Link, wo man ein Bild davon sehen kann.


----------



## zokker (12. April 2020)

Die dicksten Aale werden bei mir sauer eingelegt. Ein Genuss sag ich euch. 

Ansonsten ...  sind wir hier in einem Angel- oder Tierschutzforum?


----------



## Pescador (12. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ansonsten ...  sind wir hier in einem Angel- oder Tierschutzforum?


 Schließt das eine das andere aus?


----------



## zokker (12. April 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Schließt das eine das andere aus?


Bin gerade beim Aalansitz in einem Torfstich der verbindung zur Peene hat. Man kann also von hier bis nach Amerika fahren, ohne Schleuse. Als ich hier rauffuhr hab ich erstmal 50 Kormorane vertrieben. Und ein paar Babyfische sind jetzt tote Köfis.
Zu Hause hab ich aber eine Katze und die liebt mich.

Ich weiß es auch nicht ...


----------



## Pescador (12. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Bin gerade beim Aalansitz in einem Torfstich der verbindung zur Peene hat. Man kann also von hier bis nach Amerika fahren, ohne Schleuse. Als ich hier rauffuhr hab ich erstmal 50 Kormorane vertrieben. Und ein paar Babyfische sind jetzt tote Köfis.
> Zu Hause hab ich aber eine Katze und die liebt mich.
> 
> Ich weiß es auch nicht ...


Tja, wir Menschen sind halt schizophrene Monster ...


----------



## daci7 (13. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> [...]
> Zu Hause hab ich aber eine Katze und die liebt mich.
> [...]


Ich will dir ja  nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber Katzen pflegen in den seltensten Fällen solche Gefühle für ihr Personal ;P
Groetjes


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. April 2020)

Wie macht ihr das, erstmal viele Aale "zusammensparen" damit sich das Räuchern lohnt oder jeden großen, dicken zu Brataal oder Aal in Dillsoße verarbeiten?


----------



## Blueser (13. April 2020)

Ich packe die in die TK-Truhe, bis es für den Räucherofen reicht ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. April 2020)

Ich angle seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr auf Aal weil es sich bei uns kaum mehr lohnt, war aber mal ein großer Fan dieser Fische und hab' auch selbst geräuchert.
 Hier an den Oberläufen von zwei kleinen Flüssen hatte man nie besonders viele, aber überwiegend weibliche, also rel. große Aale. Bis 70, 75 cm konnte man die noch ganz gut räuchern, 80er hab ich meistens gebraten. Ist schon nicht mehr das wahre für meinen Geschmack, aber ab 2 Pfd herum sind die bei etwas zu hoher Temperatur in der Tonne öfter mal abgerissen (direkt hinterm Kopf) und runtergefallen.
Meine beiden größten von 94 und 96 cm wollte ich unbedingt räuchern damit man sie wenigstens noch ein paar Tage im Kühlschrank aufheben kann (niemand kann 4 Pfd Fettschläuche auf einmal verdrücken ). Ergebnis war beide Male ein Flächenbrand in meiner selbst gebauten Räuchertonne weil die soviel Fett abgesondert haben, daß es trotz meiner (verpfuschten) Abdeckung unten ins Räuchermehl lief und sich dort entzündete . Wegen der dann viel zu hohen Hitze sind nicht nur die Aale, sondern auch ein paar andere Fische die mit drin waren runtergefallen und verbrannt.
Machs also am besten wie der Zokker und leg die großen ein, vllt. rückt er das Rezept  ja raus .

P.S. man könnte sich bis zu einer gewissen Größe und bei hängenden Fischen auch mit so verlängerten Haken, die unten noch einen zusätzlichen Dorn zum befestigen haben behelfen. Kann man selber machen oder sicher auch kaufen, bin ich damals leider nicht drauf gekommen. Von den Tischräucheröfen und ähnlichem Kram halt ich wenig weil die so hohe Temperaturen erzeugen, daß man auch gleich braten kann.


----------



## steffen78 (13. April 2020)

Ich habe festgestellt das die Aale gebraten bekömmlicher sind weil das fett rausgebraten wird. Geräucherte sind mir meisst zu fettig.


----------



## zokker (13. April 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> ...
> Machs also am besten wie der Zokker und leg die großen ein, vllt. rückt er das Rezept  ja raus .
> ...



Das ganze Internet ist voll mit, Aal (Fisch, ...) in Gelee, Aspik, sauer einlegen, einkochen usw. Meine Frau macht das immer nach Gefühl, einem alten Rezept.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. April 2020)

Ich mache folgendes: Lege meinen Tischräucherofen bis auf eine Aussparung für die Räuchermehl Abdeckung mit Alufolie aus. 
Die Abdeckung wickle ich separat ein. 

Darüber stelle ich eine Grillschale, die das Fett auffängt. So räuchere ich 2 große oder 4 kleinere Aale auf einmal. 

Nach dem Räuchern ziehe ich die Haut ab und tupfe mit Küchentücher das Fett ab. 
Dann schneide ich die Aale in ca. fingerlange Stücke und drücke darauf wieder Küchentücher, um überschüssiges Fett aufzusaugen.

Die Aalstücke werden von mir dann vakuumiert, dabei tritt weiteres Fett aus, und eingefroren. So habe ich dann Räucheraal "Light".


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2020)

Also bei mir mir gehen im Jahr schon einige Aale (und noch mehr Forellen, Lachse und Saiblinge) durch meine Räucherschränke. Letzten Endes muss man sagen, es ist eben Geschmackssache. Ich habe Aale bis 99cm geräuchert (habe zwei sehr große Schränke), und die Leute sind begeistert. Aber die meisten wissen, ob sie lieber einen kleineren oder dicken Aal mögen. Habe eine befreundete Familie, die freut sich über genau diese Schläuche. Bei mir selber landet eher der 50er Aal auf dem Teller. Spaltaal ist sicherlich eine gute Möglichkeit, allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass nicht alle Aale den gleich schlimmen Fettgehalt haben. Dann werden die auch gerne mal trocken. Ich steche die dicken Aale nach dem Garen unten am Schwanz mehrfach an, so dass fett ablaufen kann. Die sind eigentlich immer lecker, aber davon kann man dann eben nur ein paar kleine Stücke essen, während man den kleineren problemlos von der Gräte lutschen kann.  Wichtig ist bei dem Fettablauf halt nur, dass dieses nicht auf das Mehl oder noch schlimmer, je nach Konstruktion des Ofens, direkt in die Feuerstelle Tropfen kann. Dafür installiert man halt Tropfbleche. Dann gibt's auch kein Flächenbrand oder bitteren Geschmack der Fische.


----------



## zokker (13. April 2020)

Aalzheimer hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, genau so sind meine Erfahrungen auch.
Mit den richtigen Einhängern fällt auch kein Fisch vom Haken.


----------



## sprogoe (13. April 2020)

Ich kann Aalzheimer und Zokker nur recht geben und wer das nicht hinbekommt, ist den Aal nicht wert.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Pescador schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Beim Schutz aussterbender Arten ist ebenso der einzelne Angler gefordert !
> ...



Aktuell wurden die Regeln scheinbar von jemand aufgestellt, der von Aalen nichts weiß.
Wie kann sich eine Fischart natürlich fortpflanzen, wenn alle weiblichen Tiere entnommen und alle männlichen zurückgesetzt werden? 
Würde ich auf Aal gehen, täte ich meine eigenen Regeln aufstellen.
Bei anderen Fischarten gibt es diese falschen Regelungen auch, aber diese Arten lassen sich nachzüchten.
Was machen die ganzen männlichen Aale, wenn sie sich in der Sargassosee treffen und kein weiblicher Aal da ist, übertrieben ausgedrückt?

Im Aal-Thread 2020 habe ich bisher nur weibliche Aale gesehen, die entnommen wurden.
Gut, wenn es einem egal ist, kann man natürlich weiter ausschließlich weibliche Aale entnehmen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2020)

Wie kommst du darauf das Aale in dem Thread für dieses Jahr bisher weiblich waren?


----------



## BerndH (13. April 2020)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, wie man bei einem Blick auf einen im Eimer schwimmenden Aal sieht, das der weiblich ist?


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren, wie man bei einem Blick auf einen im Eimer schwimmenden Aal sieht, das der weiblich ist?



Hallo,

ich denke das geht nur über die Größe. Alle Aale über 60cm sind weiblich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke das geht nur über die Größe. Alle Aale über 60cm sind weiblich.



Deswegen meine Frage an den "Geschlechtserkenner" Mr. Sprock. Mir ist auch nur dieses Unterscheidungsmerkmal bekannt...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich denke das geht nur über die Größe. Alle Aale über 60cm sind weiblich.


Eigentlich alle über 50 cm.
Es gibt aber auch über 50cm lange männliche europäische Aale, die max. 60cm erreichen, dann vergleichbar mit einem 120cm Weibchen.
Deshalb hat die Gesetze m. Mn. jemand gemacht, der von nichts was denn europ. Aal betrifft etwas weiß.


----------



## ollidi (13. April 2020)

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung, um was es in diesem Thread geht.   
Es geht darum, ob man grosse Aale essen kann.
Weder, ob sie Boxershorts (männlich) oder evtl. Stringtanga (weiblich) tragen und wie sie sich wo Fortpflanzen.

Wenn es denn einen kulinarischen Unterschied zwischen männlichen oder weiblichen Aalen gibt, darf es bestimmt gerne gepostet werden.


----------



## fishhawk (13. April 2020)

Ob man sie dann räuchert, einlegt, brät etc. hängt dann vom persönlichen Geschmack ab.


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. April 2020)

Moin .

Ist doch klar die waren Neugierig und wollten Reisen und neue Wohnung und Kleidung auch ,also  alles Weibliche Wünsche "oder"

Vorsicht dieser Beitrag könnte Anteile von Ironie enthalten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2020)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Ist doch klar die waren Neugierig und wollten Reisen und neue Wohnung und Kleidung auch ,also  alles Weibliche Wünsche "oder"
> 
> Vorsicht dieser Beitrag könnte Anteile von Ironie enthalten.



und zum Vernaschen finde ich die auch viel interessanter


----------



## Kauli11 (15. Mai 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und zum Vernaschen finde ich die auch viel interessanter


Die weiblichen haben meist rote Lippen und offene Wunde.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. Mai 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Naja, unsere See-Aale wurden einst jahrelang besetzt. Da sie jedoch nicht abwandern können fressen sie sich aus Langeweile dick und fett. Alt und kapital werden sie, weil die meisten Angler mit Mais und Boilies auf andere Zielfische gehen ...



Schade, dass die superkapitalen Aale unbedingt in der Truhe landen müssen.

Aale lassen sich leicht rausangeln, so dass nach zwei Jahren der Segen vorbei ist.
Wenn dann nicht nach besetzt wird, gibt's gar keine Aale mehr bei euch.


----------



## Pescador (19. Mai 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Schade, dass die superkapitalen Aale unbedingt in der Truhe landen müssen.
> 
> Aale lassen sich leicht rausangeln, so dass nach zwei Jahren der Segen vorbei ist.
> Wenn dann nicht nach besetzt wird, gibt's gar keine Aale mehr bei euch.


Naja, Glasaal für Besatz ist sehr teuer. Diese Investition macht nur Sinn wenn die Möglichkeit zum Wandern besteht, oder an Gewässern ohne Chance auf Abwandern und Fortpflanzung kann er ja zur Verwertung entnommen werden. Sinniger als wenn er vor Altersschwäche stirbt. Oder von Raubfischen gefressen wird, wo es doch wirtschaftlichere Arten an Futterfisch gibt ...


----------



## susifisch (28. Oktober 2020)

Und ob! Mir läuft schon beim Lesen das Wasser im Mund)) Geräucherter Aal schmeckt suuuper! Die beste habe ich in Stralsund gegessen)))


----------

